# Fear Factory - 2008 (Belgium)



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of my 2008 maze, Fear Factory!

Building:


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

Evening:


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

And our team:


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice crowd. Great group of actors. Thanks for sharing.


----------

